# Deaf Dog



## theletch1 (Feb 11, 2005)

My neighbor discovered her dog could hardly hear, so she took it to the veterinarian. The vet found the problem was hair in it's ears. He cleaned both ears and then the dog could hear fine. The vet told the lady if she wanted to keep this from reoccurring, she should go to the store and get some "Nair" hair remover and rub it in its ears once a month. So, the lady goes to the drug store and gets some "Nair" hair remover.

The druggist tells her, "If you're going to use this under your arms, don't use deodorant for a few days."

The lady says, "I'm not using it under my arms."

The druggist says, "If you're using it on your legs, don't shave for a couple of days."

The lady says, "I'm not using it on my legs either. If you must know, I'm using it on my schnauzer."

The druggist says, "Stay off your bicycle for a week!"


----------



## Lisa (Feb 11, 2005)

:rofl:

 That is really funny.  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 11, 2005)

:roflmao:
Good one, Jeff--Thanks!


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 13, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## daddyslittle1 (Feb 13, 2005)

:boing1:


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, this joke would have been funny, except I just realized my poople became deaf this week!  When I said "OUT?" and she didn't respond, I knew it.  Its the pitts to get old. I have to use sign language now!  TW


----------

